# September Challenge: "Whispering"



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 1, 2018)

*AS PREVIOUSLY ANNOUNCED, IF YOU ENTER THE CHALLENGE, YOU MUST CAST AT LEAST ONE VOTE IN THE POLL. FAILURE TO COMPLY WILL RESULT IN YOUR ENTRY BEING DISQUALIFIED.

*The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by jenthepen is: *Whispering

*You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board. *Please note that all entries* *are eligible to receive critique in the voting thread.* 

*The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's challenge entry is prohibited and will be immediately removed upon discovery. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.

*As previously announced, anonymous entries have been abolished, therefore, entrants must post their own entries in this thread, or if you desire to protect first rights, please post your entry in the [URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/179849-September-Challenge-quot-Whispering-quot?p=2181328#post2181328"]*secure*[/URL][URL="https://www.writingforums.com/threads/179849-September-Challenge-quot-Whispering-quot?p=2181328#post2181328"]* thread*[/URL], and then post a link to it here in the public thread. *Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualifie**d*, so if you require assistance with the task, please PM *me*, and I will gladly assist you.

If your entry contains strong language or mature content, *please include a disclaimer in your title.

*Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a* TEN MINUTE GRACE PERIOD *to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 
*
Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. 

Everyone may now use the "Like" function whenever they so choose.



This challenge will close on the 15th of September at 7pm EST.*


----------



## toddm (Sep 1, 2018)

*Whispers in the night*

Breath is pale beneath the moon,
blood is warm as afternoon.
Colours blend in salt-sea eyes,
storm clouds halt in silent skies.
The rain is heavy but never falls,
the voice is loud but never calls.
Dreams are vivid but all forgotten,
bright like stars but ill-begotten,
fountains behind a darkened glass.
Memories are kindled, but swiftly pass
like whispers spoken in the night,
like promises with the morning light.
Two faces at the upper window
behold the moors now draped in shadow.
Her breath is pale beneath the moon,
his blood is warm as afternoon.


----------



## andrewclunn (Sep 1, 2018)

link here


----------



## Pelwrath (Sep 4, 2018)

*Whispers in a Bolgia*

I hear the loving whispers
Across time and space
Before your apparition and his appears,
in front of my face.
Fresh from memories past
This is torture, until I see your locket
Searching still
They play their game.
Your warmth I feel.
Her cold I dread.
If holding you again could stop
the guitar chords in my head.
One staircase left to climb,
The half frozen beast
never lets me ascend.
The jailers found our cheating hearts.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 5, 2018)

*Deb (Mature Content)*

She slides into her seat
as they gather 'round the dinner table
present but not there
and no one notices 
her chair
which has left the hardwood
and hovers in thin air 
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Her blank eyes stare.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Serving bowls are passed
counterclockwise
but take no break 
at her place
as the sharing 
of their mundane day
keeps attention away
from stained table lace
sullied by a nail 
ripped from its base.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Her orbs are swallowed by black.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Dad asks for more peas
as she screams curses in Chinese
silencing southern drawls mid-syllable.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Finally quiet
and intent on her face
they don't see 
the gravity resistant vase
soon to shatter grandma's skull
or the pistol poised in her bloody claw
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]so they don't quite understand
when her unpolished pointer
becomes a piston
and the room is redecorated in red.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Giggling with intent,
she creates a mural
in heart-pumped paint
while anticipating
tonight’s special date
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]with the extended family 
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]for which she has packed
a bag of great goodies
just as fatal
as that little ol’ gat.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]Finding stairs too much a chore,
she rockets through the ceiling
into her room
and through scalp waterfall
spies her favored Parker brothers game
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]always played with a friend
who won't share his name
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]and slides it into 
her seam-strained pack.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]For near three weeks
buddy boy’s incessant whispering
has been adamant
that her talked about coming out
won’t make ‘em scream and shout 
sans her bad luck charm
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]that healed pentagram 
carved into her arm
needs its pushy playmate
to facilitate harm.
[FONT=&Verdana]
[/FONT]


----------



## aj47 (Sep 5, 2018)

untitled


----------



## Gumby (Sep 6, 2018)

Black Cat Bone Woman


----------



## ned (Sep 9, 2018)

*From The Deep*

.
seashell, with salty smell
of sailing ships and whalers
tied against the pier
pressed around my ear

and tho' intently listening
I can only hear
the whispering
of drowned sailors


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 12, 2018)

*Black Silk White Dawn*

*I dreamed you came to me
though you've been gone for years
you held me close through the night
and dried my black silk tears

Grief like deep dark water
brought you back to me
in my world of black silk sorrow
you kept me company

In my dark dream bed
you gently removed my chains
painful black silk memories
burned away in white flames

Ashes soft as a lover's whisper
caressed my cold skin
and I was beautifully changed
by the black silk wind

Drifting on my dream ocean
suspended above the earth
on a gentle black silk tide
I watched the sun give birth

There on the horizon 
a glimmer of pale light
black silk faded to white dawn
and burned away the night

You left me in the morning
but you helped me through the night
black silk sorrow turned to mist
in the peaceful white dawn light


*


----------



## TuesdayEve (Sep 15, 2018)

Inhale

Did you whisper your dream to the night
told your heart someone’s smile could shine
explode outward warming frozen feelings 
locked in a spasm

A whispered dream, comfort 
enveloping beyond it’s reach
inviting, welcoming
soothing minds disconnected adrift in non-space

A smile quieting the dread
peace
saved with a whisper
freed and relieved of the grimace
one eternal moment in the universe
exhale thank you


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 15, 2018)

here


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 15, 2018)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

